

Ask HN: How do you securely share tax forms like 1099s with non-techies? - aquarian198

I don't want to email my SSN. Curious to know how people on HN deal with this.
======
waivej
US Post office...? Though maybe I'm showing my ignorance. I just assumed that
you had to physically mail these out by the end of January.

With things "tax related", I mostly just go with the flow, get the numbers
right, and move onto the next thing.

------
whichdan
Send them the form and call them with your SSN. Not the best, but certainly
better than just emailing it.

